
Beyond Deep Learning – 3rd Generation Neural Nets - Dawny33
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/beyond-deep-learning-3rd-generation-neural-nets
======
billconan
while the 3rd generation nn sounds interesting, the spike nn Spaun mentioned
in the article doesn't seem to have any progress since 2012.

